# Ag Business getting closer



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Some of you have read previous posts of mine about my plan to start a ag business and I wanted to throw out some updated ideas and open up some discussion.

















We currently raise Old English Baby Doll Sheep, Nigerian Dwarf goats, Fainting goats, Miniature donkeys, heritage breed turkeys, chickens, and ducks. I have been selling some garden products, chicks, and broilers.

Plan for Spring 2010 Opening. 
Market Garden- 1.5 acres dedicated to vegetable garden, mostly raised beds
Salsa, jam (pepper, strawberry, rasberry, cherry)

Pumpkin Patch 2 acres and another 1 acre spot for small varieties.

Thanksgiving Turkeys pasture raised. Pies and baked goods. 

Christmas tree farm/craft barn (2011) 3 to 5 acres first 1000 trees will be planted this fall. We will purchase already cut trees for four years or until ours are ready. Fall and christmas crafts sold in craft barn as well as wreathes and stands.

Petting zoo
Pony and donkey rides
Birthday parties on site
school and church groups (many already committed)

We will have a commercial kitchen on site. (2 local school cooks will do most of the food prep and cooking and canning)

Hatchery ( I have several large incubators and hatch many birds each year for sale and farm use)

We are currently remodeling an old bunk house that has kitchen area, and room that could be used to host small groups (15-20) for meetings and gatherings. I have talked to several businesses, community groups, and organizations that said they would be interested in "dinner meetings". Plan on using pastured pork and chicken raised right on farm as well as other farm fresh products. 

Local community college interested in providing interns from their ag programs.
Local FFA chapter will help provide workers for large events in return for use of barns and animals for kids that do not have resources to raise own animals.

We have three school districts with in 10 miles of our farm and we are in process of setting up programs with them for both farm visits and in school visits and programs. All three schools are very interested in purchasing produce from us for their lunch programs thanks to some incentives from the state to use locally grown products. 

We have been already doing many of things slowly building up for a "Grand Opening", and it looks like May 2010 will officially kick things off with about 25 different school groups coming to check out "Spring Babies on the Farm" and "Seed Planting" Projects".

Future ideas:
Sweet corn (10 -15) acres
Winery
Honey Bees


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

It sounds like you'll be very busy. I hope it works out even better than you hope.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Beautiful pictures.

I wish I had a farm. Alas, I'll stick to what I know best.

L


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

wow - you got a great plan and a wonderful farm... I wish you all the best :rock:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow! Beautiful place and excellent plans. Sounds like you are on your way to a terrific business doing what you love. Congrats!!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds like you've been doing your homework. 

One word of advice. Don't schedule your tours too close together. It seems the buses were always 20 minutes late (or even longer) when we were doing them. 

Good luck to you...agri-tourism is definitely the way to go if you like working with the public. 

Your place is just beautiful, I'm glad others will be able to enjoy it too. Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have definately done my homework on this project! I have started at least three other businesses that were all started within one or two months, I have been working on this for at least three years. I have been building up soil, slowly building garden larger each year, and improving my gardening skills and knowledge. 
Thanks to my lawn and Landscape business, I have a lot of tools and machinery that can be used for the "farm project" without having to buy them just for farm. Leftover material from landscaping projects are used to build raised beds or other areas. Grass and leaves collected are brought home and composted with manure. During slower periods I can have employees complete farm projects instead of having to lay them off. 
I think by cutting out a lot of the normal start-up costs, having an already existing workforce, and establishing a "marketing network" before we have even officially opened, we have a pretty good chance for success.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

very nice, you seem to have done your homework, best wishes. Pam


----------

